
Clinton wants to ‘staple’ green cards on STEM grads' diplomas - Futurebot
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3089314/it-careers/clinton-wants-to-staple-green-cards-on-stem-grads-diplomas.html
======
yanilkr
The cost of tuition for foreign students will probably go up by a lot.

